# Space Saving Ceiling Systems



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

I was curious if any of you have pics, links, or know of any tracks that are lowered from the ceiling? I remember as a kid seeing several systems that people had in their garages that were a real space saver. I have a 26'X 14' area I would like to utilize.

Thanks


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I was thinking about doing this in my garage as well. I have been looking at modifying something like this:

http://www.racorinc.com/products.fx?id=150

Let me know if you find something better.

Mike


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Good Find!

That looks like a good system. 

It looks like you could get some Unistrut and make the extensions. I would also use a DC drill and modify the crank system. 

As far as that goes, four 8' lengths of unistrut, a 1" X 5' piece of black pipe, two 1" pillow block bearings mounted upside down, a swivel of some sort for the crank, four pulleys and some cable and your ready to go. 

I am looking at a 18X 4 or 5 foot wide four laner.
Thanks

Mike


----------



## donster (Dec 13, 2005)

If you're going to use UniStrut and build your own system make sure you secure it, especially the ends with the pulleys where most of the weight will be, to something solid. Either tie into a joist with some lag bolts or add some 2x4's between the joists for tie points.

Another concern, it you're building it yourself, would be to make sure whatever type of crank system you use has some type of anti-freewheeling mechanism or brake so that it won't lower itself at a high rate of speed if you let go of the crank handle. Maybe a lightweight winch like they use on boat trailers or something similar with a ratcheting device. This is especially important if you have kids and they try to lower the track. You might even consider a lock to deter the kids from lowering it when you're not around.

I'd hate to see the entire thing come crashing down so safety is the number one concern if you decide to build your own hoist.

Good luck. Sounds like a nice project to save some space.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

amxbmw,

Have you built your space saver yet? I just built a model for my layout and am using a boat winch (with anti-free wheeling capability), and pulley wheels. It wll have folding legs once it is down to racing height.

I think I can do this for less than the $175+ for the Racor system I posted above.

Just wondering if you've begun your engineering feat yet.  

Nightshade


----------

